# Sturmanskie Ocean



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I was idly browsing the poljot24 for a new strap for the Poljot Time Traveller, but ventured elsewhere on site and came across this:










After a further Google search I came across a post on this very forum, from our very own Kutusov, who seemed to own one a few years ago 

My question is, are they any good? I'm not sure about paying Poljot24's price for one, but if it's worth tracking down I might go on the hunt. And I'd quite like to pop my 3133 cherry :lol:

Also, what is the red inner ring that doesn't seem to line up with anything or make any chronological sense? Any thoughts welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it's too blue for my taste but I've learnt that only after owning one. The price on Julian Kampmann's site is pretty much what everybody is asking for. Mind that that particluar one is a "Final Edition", so not exactly like the one I had which was the first reissue. That one is a bit bigger, seems to use the same case that Sturmanskie that Draygo recently got does.

The red inner track is a telemeter and it's just like the inner track on the Strelas. It's used to measure distances based on sound:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Well, it's too blue for my taste but I've learnt that only after owning one. The price on Julian Kampmann's site is pretty much what everybody is asking for. Mind that that particluar one is a "Final Edition", so not exactly like the one I had which was the first reissue. That one is a bit bigger, seems to use the same case that Sturmanskie that Draygo recently got does.
> 
> The red inner track is a telemeter and it's just like the inner track on the Strelas. It's used to measure distances based on sound:


Thank you kindly sir. I'd obviously bin the blue strap but think it might work on black or mesh. Hmmmâ€¦ have to have a think


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I've also been spending too much time looking at these of late again. I've fancied one for a good while but sensibly didn't buy one when they were affordable... :duh:

Renato's right: this has the very slightly beefier case that my black dialled one also has - bigger main crown, slim polished bezel thing around crystal, wider base to chrono pushers ** - which makes it a late one. You'd think that my recent purchase would have scratched the itch maybe, but no  I'm still hankering. I reckon the blue is better paired with a non-blue strap and a mesh would be a contender. They originally came on a steel bracelet, and an oyster-ish one would look good, IMHO.

I'd say "Yes, get one"... but only after I've got mine - they're in short supply









** Edit: plus more original triangular chrono seconds, not with spiky arrowhead...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, FFS... you guys and mesh straps on these Russian chronos...

Anyway, let me see if I can find a couple of pictures of mine on different straps. Just my opinion but I've also leant another thing with this one... blue watches are better on brown straps.

JL Pilot blue strap:










Very dark, croc pattern blue










Black rallye










Superengineer II SS bracelet:










And this one I should have tried on the Okeah but didn't...










See what I mean?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

^ Yep. There's a great shot online somewhere on a tan big-hole rallye. Yum.

But steel of any kind (lumpy/S-engineer included) looks good to me...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> But steel of any kind (lumpy/S-engineer included) looks good to me...


Might work well on these new cases... on my 2004 reissue it was too thick.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'd love to get an ÐžÐºÐµÐ°Ð½ but I don't really see value for money in any of the 3133 chronos right now. The used ones seem to be a bit pricey and the new ones really seem to cost. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, they're not about value for money anymore. They used to be, now it's just a good watch that you buy because you want it and you are willing to pay what's on the price tag. The ST19 is the new 3133, now that's real value for money. I had less problems with the ST19 than with the 3133 and the Venus improved movement is a column wheel chronograph, much smoother and less change to mess the whole thing by pressing the wrong pusher. Not bad mouthing the 3133, mind, on some emotional level it's still my favourite. By rationally, nope... it no longer is. In some cases now you can get a Valjoux 7750 by the same price as a 3133.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I suppose demand dictates the price and they're becoming more popular? Â£500 is a bit steep though.

Going back to the seconds hands, is it only the first re-issue that had the arrowheads? I don't mind either way really, just curious. But I do have a brown Hirsch Ralley strap waiting for the right watch


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

it said:


> I suppose demand dictates the price and they're becoming more popular?


I think the fact the factory that produced the cal.3133 was sold and, supposedly after the on hand surplus is gone, that will be the end of it.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought my Ocean off Roy about 10 years ago (which eventually led me here) & imo it`s an excellent watch..

*Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels.*

.

& personally I think the blue Perlon I bought it with really suits the watch...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I think the fact the factory that produced the cal.3133 was sold and, supposedly after the on hand surplus is gone, that will be the end of it.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Close but I think it needs a small correction... Poljot made the 31xx and they went under. Then Maktime picked it up and went under also. I mean, it wasn't sold, it just closed down. So now no one is producing this movement. I wrote something about this on a thread somewhere on this forum but, IIRC, by the end 2112 there was an estimate 2 years of normal production left on stock. After that, it would be a real rare movement that maybe you could get if you ran across a small stock that someone had stashed. Starting on 2013 (or 2012, that's what I'm not sure) prices were adjusted according to this and, in some cases, they doubled.

First I've heard about Maktime shutting down was from Julian and I tried to contact Maktime but there wasn't anyone there anymore, factory and offices were already closed down and people had been let go.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I bought my Ocean off Roy about 10 years ago (which eventually led me here) & imo it`s an excellent watch..
> 
> *Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels.*
> 
> ...


See? That's my point... it's a personal choice, Mach loves it like that. I tried and tried and could never get used to that look. In fact, I still love the Okeah when I see it on forum pictures but I would never buy another one again. Not because it's ugly, not because it's crap, just because I would never wear it like I almost never wore mine. You live and learn I guess...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I think the fact the factory that produced the cal.3133 was sold and, supposedly after the on hand surplus is gone, that will be the end of it.
> ...


Yes, we discussed this then. I have doubts that the factory in it's entirety could just sit there waiting to be used again to manufacture 3133's. By now, I suspect it has been sold, stripped for scrap or torched for insurance. It's not quite like the old days when the State owned every thing. Many of the disused building the State does own are death traps or have already fallen down. The only other thing I can see is that a couple of the "Russian" watch companies have bought the machinery and are building movements in small numbers quietly, keeping the price up.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, you mean sold like that? So do I. I though you meant that the business has been sold, that someone could theoretically pick it up later.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's still one of my favourite watches and I won't be selling mine in a hurry.



Despite the fact that some well known online sellers are charging frankly ridiculous amounts, I don't think prices of 3133s have gone crazy yet. Plain Sturmanskies, Burans and Poljots are still selling for reasonable prices on ebay when a normal auction is allowed to run it's course.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Despite the fact that some well known online sellers are charging frankly ridiculous amounts, I don't think prices of 3133s have gone crazy yet. Plain Sturmanskies, Burans and Poljots are still selling for reasonable prices on ebay when a normal auction is allowed to run it's course.


Oh, on auctions, yes! My recently acquired Zivil didn't go for â‚¬400+ as some sell it new. I wouldn't pay that for it, even though I now scratch my head as to why I hadn't bought one before. But even so, an Okeah is an entirely different league. You can find my thread about fixing mine and how I gave up after a while. I sold it on ebay "As Is" as I couldn't figure out a price for a broken watch. Even like that, it went for a ridiculous amount of money, something near â‚¬350  I honestly was expecting some sort of scam and I think I've only believed it when I was able to take the money from the PP acc into my bank acc.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, why is this thread entitled Sturmanskie Okeah? It's either one or the other... or the Volmax one :lol:










Sorry, I'm in a pretty foul mood :sweatdrop:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

In my opinion, Ebay auctions, although not perfect, are by far the best way of determining a watch's true value. If someone is daft enough to buy, for instance, a Levenberg special at 3 times the going rate, that's their problem.

I remember your Ocean thread well! I think you sold it at exactly the right time. The last 2 reissues I've seen were in vgc and went for between Â£250 and Â£300


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, much tougher to sell these days (so good time to buy... at least for the few that aren't totally economically screwed by now). I ended up selling my recently bought Aviator I and it had some issues, probably needing a service. It's another one that brings a lot of collectors and I had tones of people watching the auction but very timid bids. All I got was money back and I had bought it from an obscure Italian listing, so I was thinking I would do a lot better on ebay.com with the proper tittle, the full array of pictures, etc.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I had tones of people watching the auction


 I was one of them


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I was one of them


They were probably all forum members minus 1: the buyer :lol: :lol:

Another BTW and this is an important one... if you set an alert on ebay for an Okeah, mind you that most often than not people list them as "Ocean", not on the Cyrillic format we use around here. :yes:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I have one on the way following the sourcing a 3133 thread.

Anywhere that has or could get new or nos are charging similar and strong money at the moment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s an iconic watch and a true collectorâ€™s piece. :notworthy: What a brilliant choice for your first 3133. For now I am truly happy with Draygos watch but itâ€™s on the list. :yes:

But one day Lampoc will email me and say Scott your Okeah has been posted and

of course itâ€™salivejim could raise funds by selling me his 63. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, FFS... you guys and mesh straps on these Russian chronos...
> 
> Just my opinion but I've also leant another thing with this one... blue watches are better on brown straps.
> 
> ...


No! :blink: 

BTW - I love the Pan-Europ, but not the price :no:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great watches but getting quite pricey now

Here's my old one ....... yes I know it is on a NATO! :gunsmilie:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW - I love the Pan-Europ, but not the price :no:


I love the Hamilton too but I bet I wouldn't wear it all that much... I'm a bit hopeless with anything that hasn't a black dial.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

It took me two years of patiently waiting on eBay for a one for a good price.

It's still my favorite Russian, if not my favorite watch in my collection.

He's my oldie.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:swoon: :swoon: :swoon:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

^ Lovely, Dazzer.

The trouble is, I like the oldies ...and the shiny newies.


----------

